

You Can't Register Example.com - fidz
http://example.com

======
MatiasPenas-_-
Actually you can.

------
sp332
Could you clarify the title?

~~~
itsprofitbaron
It appears that the OP is surprised the domain Example.com can't be registered
as the Internet Assigned Numbers Authority (IANA) have set it as a special use
domain[1] alongside several other domains.

[1] <http://www.iana.org/domains/special>

